# [video] My Project - Speedcubing



## Edam (Mar 18, 2009)

well, this is what i'm submitting on friday for my coursework, hopefully i'll get a pass even though i know the lecturer happens to think it's very boring. 

Expect a longer edit, with a bit more stuff to appear sometime - assuming i get round to it. I was limited by a 10minute maximum for this one. 

i'm interested to know what people think, 

oh, also, youtube seems to have made it look a little bit rubbish, the full version looks nicer. 

-adam


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2009)

ahh my face


----------



## jazzthief81 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Adam,

Wow, you certainly put this together swiftly! I think the end product looks extremely nice.

I had a very good time with you and I hope we meet at another competition.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2009)

I really enjoyed that - thanks for posting it!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> Hey Adam,
> 
> Wow, you certainly put this together swiftly! I think the end product looks extremely nice.
> 
> I had a very good time with you and I hope we meet at another competition.



ooooohhhh lars <3 adam. [/immaturity]


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 18, 2009)

Great video! I really enjoy watching this kind of stuff


----------



## Edam (Mar 18, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> Hey Adam,
> 
> Wow, you certainly put this together swiftly! I think the end product looks extremely nice.
> 
> I had a very good time with you and I hope we meet at another competition.



thankyou  the extra footage i have to put into a longer edit is mostly you and arnaud's interview bits which i was quite sad i couldn't get in for the 10min limit. 

its' been a few days of manic capturing and editing, i have over 60gb of footage from the weekend!

i'm glad it's come out as well as it has, there are a few white balance issues but we did the best we could. 

i hope we meet again soon too


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 18, 2009)

That was really fun to watch, great job, and thanks for posting it. I'm looking forward to the longer version!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd like to see the full version as well, this was very interesting.


----------



## gasmus (Mar 18, 2009)

nice video!

Sorry i never really got the chance for an interview but its probably just as well, im useless on film


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought that was really good I cant wait for the uncut version.


----------



## Slamatic (Mar 19, 2009)

haha, i love this video! it's so interesting..


----------



## Gparker (Mar 19, 2009)

that was great


----------



## joey (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not looking forward to watching me


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice video Adam.. It's Anthony from the competition btw. Next time I see you, I don't know when, but next time I do, you better be sub-20.


----------



## Edam (Mar 19, 2009)

hah, sub 20 would be nice, fair bit more work to do, still around 25 now. 

next time i see YOU you'd better be willing to solve a 5x5 for a relay!

you're fine joey! from one of the work edits i showed a lecturer they were most interested in you.. asking how you did BLD, he got most annoyed when i said i couldn't really explain it to him in a way he'd understand. 

nice to know everyone thinks it's ok, makes me worry a little less about passing this year!


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, fantastic! I didn't expect such excellent production/editing ect, the quality just floored me. you managed to do in a few days what it took the Cubers team years to finish. I cant wait for the full version.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool  I hope you pass


----------



## Karthik (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice video. 
The opening title syncs very nicely with the clicking of the cubes.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 19, 2009)

I cant watch it ...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 19, 2009)

Pretty good video. I like the beginning.

If you're looking for some contructive criticism, I have some.

First of all, music. Put in some ambient background music. Total silence makes the video seem... empty. Trust me, music works wonders. I think that's why the lecturer found it "boring."

Second, lighting. I know it's too late at this stage, but the lighting at some parts of the interviews was too dark and made certain parts have a sad and lonely mood. 

Just keep that in mind when you make any other videos; music and lighting will strongly affect the atmosphere and mood of your video.


----------



## Edam (Mar 19, 2009)

lights were heavily affected by what we could take out of the equipment stores, for joey we were able to take out a set of gullivers which are about 300w and dimmable, but at all other times we were limited to blondes or redheads which i think are about 2Kw and 600w-1Kw respectivly and they would have been complete overkill for what we wanted. So i'm choosing to blame the universitys poor amounts of useful lights for that. Got lucky that most of the stuff in france was bright anyway so didn't need to much extra lighting except for in the hotel rooms. 

music's always a nightmare, they complain if we use it saying that it doesn't work or it hasn't enough 'meaning' behind it. But i think it'll be something i look into for the next edit (when it eventually surfaces) 

a lot of what i've been told is trying to make it much more stylistic and filmic than it is. I was told to essentially turn it into a 'heist' piece, where charlie is going over to win at whatever costs. make more suspence and draw interest through that with editing accordingly but it just didn't work for me like that, I wanted to convey the community much more than the competetive element and while some parts might be slightly set up or staged (OH with a banana springs to mind) it still fits in with the core of what i was showing, rather than fabricating a massive storyline whereby charlie wanted to go over to win, winning was everything etc.. 

The white balance is also a bit of in various shots, ideally i'd take it into something like colour to fix all of that but i haven't got anywhere near enough time to be able too.


----------



## teller (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent.

You're no Martin Scorsese, but we need more documentary footage out here in the Wild West of Cubing, so thumbs way up.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 20, 2009)

This video made me think of Cubers: The Documentary. I heard of it, but never watched it. Is there a possibilty to watch it somewhere?


Alex


P.S.: I could watch your video now, nice one !!!


----------

